# Good Home for sick or injured collared doves in Wales,UK



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

I can offer injured collared doves a good home! I already have 2 collared doves in my care (Flappy and Octo). One from London the other from Hampshire. They were both found as abandonned sickly youngsters and hand reared. Unfortunately, as young adults they are too tame to be released back into the wild. They are afterall, hand tame! Unlike some other collared doves and wood pigeons I have released in the past.
I have kept pigeons and doves for over 30 years. I keep Barbary Doves, DEFRA registered European Turtle Doves and several other wild dove species. So I could possibly offer a good home to collared doves that are unfit to be released back into the wild. Wood pigeons can also be catered for, depending on the severity of their disability. Please PM me or reply if you think I could help. 
Many thanks for reading,
Rob, Wales, UK.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Rob

That is very useful to know, thanks for posting. 

There's been increasing numbers of UK residents posting here this past year, and many have been regarding Collared Doves or Woodpigeons, some of which inevitably end up needing a home.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rob,

Welcome!!!! As John said, there seems to be an increasing demand for homes for unreleasable collared doves and woodies. We have our tame doves and woodies and a few badly disabled ones. I am so glad that you don't subscribe to the "wood pigeons never settle in captivity" nonsense!

Can you PM me your exact location in Wales? I keep an eye open for posts about wood pigeons and CD's, so I can contact you if I see any in your area that I think you might be able to help.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Brilliant to have you here Rob.

As John and Cynthia said this is a much needed resource and would so appreciate your help when needed.

Janet


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I know is been some time ago and I have not fallowed what happened to this situation, but take a look at this thread and if you want you can try and contact this person

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/trying-to-find-home-for-imprinted-dove-uk-36761.html


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

*Positive Comments*

Thanks for the positive comments. . . 
Rob.


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

I will follow the link. Thanks for that.
Rob.


----------



## Jord951 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Hello Rob*

Hey Rob i would like you to take in a injured collard dove ive found. you seem to know what your doing unlike me. i found him beside the road yesterday and his eye was injured he may have lost it. Also he/she had difficulty flying to his/her wing also seems to be injured. Also i found that he/she had these two lumps on his head one with this black imflamtion comeing out i think it was blood it seems to have dryed up on its own ... i also live in wales and i would like to know your exact location? if you are willing to take it in please reply.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you look carefully at the lumps and ,make certain that they are not ticks? If they are, dab them with Frontline and twist them off anticlockwise with tweezers held firmly but not too tight as close to the skin as possible.

I had a pigeon with a "lost eye" that turned out to be a cut on the lower lid that covered the whole eye in black stuff and another that was unable to fly and had a large haematoma on the eye that also turned out to be tick related. They must be removed ASAP because they can cause neurological damage and death.

I don't know wwhether Rob visits this forum very often or that he gets an alert when there is a post on his thread, so I will e-mail him a copy of your post.


Cynthia


----------



## Jord951 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok thank you .
Ive just checked and they were ticks i only just noticed i have removed them and the dove seems more calm than he/she was and his eye is covered in old blood it seems to be fine now ive cleaned it up. He seems fine when it comes to moveing his wing... perhaps he just needs some rest? maybe this one has a chance afterall...

thank you... ill give it a couple of days of rest and see what happens? 
I have had experiance with wild animals in the past but mostly reptiles and amphibians


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have e-mailed Rob, but if it recovers and is releasable it would be better to release it in familiar territory. It may need a little time indoors, the tick injects an anticoagulant which will still be affecting it.

Cynthia


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Cynthia,

I will send a PM now re. the injured collared dove. Thanks for notifying me.

Regards,
Rob.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Rob, good to hear from you and wonderful news that you can help our Woodies and Collared Doves.Janet was very pleased to meet you and oneday I may also take a trip to Wales. So many pigeons needing a sanctuary here in the UK and so few places, so we are grateful for your kind offer. Jayne


----------



## robdove (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Jayne.

Regards,
Rob.


----------

